# (HOW-TO) Get Amazon Prime Video Working with Rooted Stock



## infinitybiff

Hey all, Biff here. So I made a custom stock rom with root/adw/android market which you can find _*HERE*_. My main issue with my own rom is the loss of Amazon Prime Instant video. Amazon obviously have security measures in place and disables this feature when rooted. Paul O'Brian over @ Modaco did some research on the issue and did not have much luck. For giggles I decided to try "OTA ROOTKEEPER" by SuperCurio to remedy my issue. Well it works and I can now stream Amazon Instant Video with my rooted , custom, kindle fire rom. So I'm sure you wanna know. HOW DO I DOEZ IT DEWD?! See below for a tutorial.

1. Using the android market (have to have... install it or grab my rom since its built-in) install this app https://market.android.com/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.otarootkeeper

2. Open the app and answer in the affirmative to the SU dialog. 

3. Run it.

4. Click temp unroot

5. Reboot your kindle

6. Use Amazon Instant Video!

fine print: From what I can tell, the su check is done on boot, so if you temp unroot and reboot your kindle you're good to go. I actually reenabled root and restored some apps using titantium backup and watched an amazon video while the restore operation was going.

Thanks to Supercurio for making such an awesome app.

Also.... Amazon


----------



## mkuehn10

I have gotten the video to work by using a similar method. After using the temp unroot, I force stop the Amazon video app and then restart the app and video will work. Rebooting has not been necessary for me.


----------

